# Ip Adresse verschleiern



## Ocean15 (20. Sep 2013)

Hallo liebe Java-Community!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Programm, welches Daten von Servern abruft und zu ihnen schickt... Also im Prinzip wie ein Browser über GET und POST.

Funktioniert auch alles soweit ganz gut (Ich benutze HttpUrlConnection).
Nun ist es aber für mich zwingend erforderlich, dass mein Programm nicht meine eigene IP übermittelt sondern diese verschleiert (Da dass Programm mehrere Threads besitzt und der Server nur eine Anfrage pro IP gleichzeitig zulässt). Meine erste Idee waren Proxys, welche jedoch meist nur kurz online sind und deswegen nicht in Frage kommen.
Meine jetzige Idee ist eine TOR Verbindung, welche auch ganz gut funktioniert, jedoch nur in Verbindung mit dem TOR Programm "Vidalia". Und um dort die IP neu zuzuweisen müsste ich irgendwie über einen Robot in der Vidalia GUI einen Button klicken... SEHR unschön...

Meine Fragen jetzt:
Kann ich die GUI schöner bedienen (für den User nicht sichtbar/merkbar) ?
Gibt es vielleicht eine bessere Alternative zum TOR?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.. Ihr seit meine letzte Rettung 

Liebe Grüße
Ocean15


----------



## JavaGott (20. Sep 2013)

"signal newnym" via telnet an den controle port von TOR sollte das erreichen was du willst.


----------



## Ocean15 (20. Sep 2013)

Habe mal etwas gegoogled und es klingt definitiv nach dem was ich suche...

Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären könntest wie ich dass in mein Code mit einbaue?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das ein Befehl den ich einem TOR Programm sende oder?


----------



## JavaGott (20. Sep 2013)

Naja, also:

1. TOR Configuraton "*ControlPort* PORTdeinerWAHL" setzen
2. In deinem Java Programm via TELNET auf diesen Port verbinden. Das entweder über die System runtime oder client selbst schreiben oder eine lib benutzen wie z.B: http://javatelnet.org/
3. Via Telnet den Befehl abgeben: "signal newnym"
4. fertig


----------

